# iJoy Tornado replacement glass



## Khan83 (19/7/16)

Hi Guys

Long story short , I just watched my glass hit the floor and shatter into a bajillion pieces. Any vendor have stock of these or any other replacement glasses that may be compatible.

Really love this tank but yeah ...not too keen on forking out for a whole new unit when all I need is the glass.


----------



## Divan Smit (19/7/16)

Good day

We have some black glasses in stock...

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/colour-change-glass-tube-835?category=93


----------



## Divan Smit (19/7/16)

Sorry, my mistake..

We only have the tornado Nano glasses in stock.


----------



## Khan83 (19/7/16)

Divan Smit said:


> Good day
> 
> We have some black glasses in stock...
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/colour-change-glass-tube-835?category=93


Sweet stuff @Divan Smit . Will check your site now. Any chance for delivery to DBN tomorrow?

BTW , the glass shattered while trying to fit the new top flow I got from you today


----------



## Khan83 (19/7/16)

Divan Smit said:


> Sorry, my mistake..
> 
> We only have the tornado Nano glasses in stock.


Aah well . School fees I guess . Work with your mods as close to the floor as possible


----------



## Romance (30/7/16)

I broke my glass a few weeks ago, ordered some new ones from overseas, they come in a pack of 5, I have 3 I'm willing to sell if you are interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Very kind of you @Romance 
Just tagging @Khan83 so he sees it if he hasnt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (31/7/16)

Thanks @Silver 

@Romance , much appreciated bro but i managed to get sorted. The nano glass fits the tornado so I ended up buying that instead


----------



## Reezi (8/1/17)

Khan83 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> @Romance , much appreciated bro but i managed to get sorted. The nano glass fits the tornado so I ended up buying that instead


Is there any way you can send me pictures of the ijoy tornado with the nano glass fitted on


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

Reezi said:


> Is there any way you can send me pictures of the ijoy tornado with the nano glass fitted on



Welcome to the forum @Reezi 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## KRISPY (31/8/17)

Hi guys,

I have the Tornado Hero and have broken the glass.
I need a replacement glass.

Can anyone help me?


----------

